# Black Lights At Nite



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

I recently put A piece of blue led rope light on top of my tank at nite and it made the corals glow beautifully [there was 6 little leds in the light fixture that don't do much] I had 2 little 13 watt black lights sitting around so I set those on the tank the other night and WOW it looked like A Freaking Disco in there the corals floress amazingly.
My question is will these lights have any detremintal effect on the corals?
Has anyone else tried this?

Thingy


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

thingy said:


> I recently put A piece of blue led rope light on top of my tank at nite and it made the corals glow beautifully [there was 6 little leds in the light fixture that don't do much] I had 2 little 13 watt black lights sitting around so I set those on the tank the other night and WOW it looked like A Freaking Disco in there the corals floress amazingly.
> My question is will these lights have any detremintal effect on the corals?
> Has anyone else tried this?
> 
> Thingy


Blacklight will no doubt damage your fishes eyes (if you have any) the same way it will damage your eyes. Not sure if it will have any effect on corals.


----------



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

No fish just A coral banded shrimp..

Thingy


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

I was always under the impression that black lights put out way too much UV radiation and were considered a big no no for any livestock...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

It would probably be wise to only rely on actual research on this subject rather than surmisings or conjecture. AFAIK the sun puts out a lot more UV radiation than a black light bulb. Maybe they are both bad to look directly into? Maybe the effects on our skin are the same? or different? Maybe the water deflects a lot of the UV radiation? There are a lot of variables here.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

I would just always equate it to being in a tanning bed, a little bit might be ok...but too much and it turns your skin to leather


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think you mgiht be ok using it once in awhile like when you want to show off your tank or something. I don't know how safe it is to use over long periods of time.


----------

